# clothing patterns



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good website where I can find patterns for mens clothing that isn't "vintage" or "new wave" kind of stuff? I've been looking for some good work clothing for my husband for the soon-coming, sub-zero temps, that won't cost me a week's pay but so far...nothing. And where we live (approx. 30 mi from Canada) there's no 2nd hand stores to check, even for fabric. I'm thinking at this point, making his clothes are my best option.
:help:


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

have you checked out the cost of fabric? Its high. I would check out on line shopping, Walmart, its got to be cheaper than buy fabric and making clothes yourself.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

It used to be that making your own clothes was quite a bit cheaper than buying RTW, but I guess the fabric manufacturers got hip to that eventually.

Nowadays, most women I know who sew their own/family's clothing do so to get a better/custom fit (like me) or to make what they cannot find in RTW (design, color, fabric, etc).

IMO, patterns available from the "big" pattern companies are basically junk nowadays...if you're not very close to "their" ideal fit (and each company seems to have a different version of what is "ideal"), what you end up having to work with is basically a rough outline of a garment. For all the good the pattern does for you, you might as well learn how to draft your own by hand (which is what I did).

As for sewing for a man, it's much easier to get the fit right using a store-bought pattern IMO...not having to deal with "the bosom" sure simplifies things!


----------

